# New Poster - Hintertux Opening anyone???



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You spent a season in Mayrhofen but didn't visit Hintertux? Or are you specifically asking what it's like on opening? 

Anyway welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark Cordiner (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks

Yeah I went up there a few times, the powder is awesome up there.

Just wondering what the opening weekend is like with buses etc and if its worth staying in Tux or you can get away with staying down in Mayrhofen still.

The buses don't say when they finish from what I was looking at.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Ah yes that makes sense but I can't help unfortunately. I've never been there in the summer.

Looks like Mayrhofen is the front runner for next year's lads trip, we had a great time there a couple of years ago. It'll be the first time we've been the the same place twice. All of us preferred it to St Anton (ssshhh keep that one quiet).


----------

